# do puppies pant?



## chance (May 27, 2007)

i just noticed that i never seen my pup pant. when do they start doing that? the tongue out of their mouth thing... when they run alot?


----------



## DogAdvocat (Nov 30, 2006)

chance said:


> i just noticed that i never seen my pup pant. when do they start doing that? the tongue out of their mouth thing... when they run alot?


They'll do it when they are hot, or in pain. Apparently yours is comfortable. Good job.


----------



## Amaya-Mazie-Marley (Apr 15, 2007)

Yeah when they get hot thats almost like their way of sweating..its normal..especially if he has been running around..they also do it when nervous or in pain..but I agree..your pup sounds happy!


----------

